# VM Premium at your local vape shop soon!



## Oupa (2/6/16)

​
We have been hard at work setting up our clean room space and getting ready to push out our Premium range to retailers. The time has come to take our popular flavours country wide!

We are making 8 flavours available for now with more being added soon:

XXX
VM4
Berry Blaze
Litchi
Passion Peach
Peach² Rooibos
Polar Mint
Menthol Ice

We are in the process of wrapping up the first few orders and will communicate shortly where you can find our range soon. Joburg will be up first!

Some behind the scenes pics... 

First order!



Packaging/Distribution in the warehouse.



New branding!



Oupa experimenting and designing a few new winning recipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 31


----------



## brotiform (2/6/16)

Congrats @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/6/16)

Really really cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (2/6/16)

Lekker @Oupa looking all doctor like hey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kevkev (2/6/16)

Lovely to see where these juices are born! Well done @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (2/6/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Lekker @Oupa looking all doctor like hey



Its good! Now we know these juices aren't mixed with cheese curl hands

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

Yeah Baby! Vapour Mountain rock and rolling! Congrats @Oupa! It's been a long time coming and great to see your hard work coming to fruition!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/6/16)

Awesome, now I get my XXX anytime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (2/6/16)

Awesome @Oupa 
I just hope these vendors will be selling 100ml bottles as well. 30ml's of my ADV's are just not enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

And you know the best part @Oupa? Now these thieves who keep coming to visit me and steal my XXX can go get their stock at the local vape shops! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

All the best @Oupa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (2/6/16)

This is awesome news! Congrats @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Great news and wishing you all the best with this @Oupa !

Thanks for the photos!!!
You look great with the white lab coat, gloves, goggles and "doekie" - hehe

VM has come a long way from a few years ago...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (2/6/16)

Look very very forward to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/6/16)

Congrats @Oupa and good to see all the hard work paying off!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/6/16)

A Forum name can be so deceiving...Having never met or seen @Oupa before, am I the only one who had this vision of @Oupa ? Surely not...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (2/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> A Forum name can be so deceiving...Having never met or seen @Oupa before, am I the only one who had this vision of @Oupa ? Surely not...
> 
> View attachment 56374


I've always been so nice to him because I thought he was a geriatric!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Veez (2/6/16)

Great stuff


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> A Forum name can be so deceiving...Having never met or seen @Oupa before, am I the only one who had this vision of @Oupa ? Surely not...
> 
> View attachment 56374



Hahahaha i was also shocked when i saw @Oupa i had exactly that vision in my mind @Pixstar .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Lol @Pixstar!

Lets let @Oupa explain the origins of his forum name 

This reminds me of a funny thing that happened shortly after I joined the forum in late 2013. Someone said i must chat to Oupa and he will hook me up with some juice. He had no website. I remember the look on Mrs Silver's face when I told her I had ordered some juice from a guy called oupa in the Cape....

Hehe

The rest was history. I think I have always had a VM juice or variation of it running in at least one device for the past two years...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Oh my gosh @Oupa

I just looked more closely at the newly branded bottles
You put the badge on it from the winning of the overall juice of the year in the ECIGSSA juice Awards 2016

That is just marvellous!!!
Congrats again. XXX is a true gem of a juice

Note to self - look more closely at pics posted on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/6/16)

Are you able to say which retailers in JHB will stock ?


----------



## Schnappie (5/6/16)

This is fantastic congrats @Oupa 
Although my xxx orders only come in bulk, this will allow me to try the rest of the range and spread the awesomeness that is XXX to all the thus far uninformed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (5/6/16)

Will some of the juice be hitting The Vape Shack in Port Elizabeth which is part of Vape King?


----------



## ettiennedj (7/6/16)

Might be jumping the gun on the announcement but just saw that Vapeclub has the Vapour Mountain range in stock. 

@JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (9/6/16)

Shhh .. it's a secret ..


----------

